#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 新系列挑戰【四象的七曜星君】（東洋孟章篇）

## SoDragom

之前想要做勾線和簡易光影的練習途中突然湧出了靈感而創作的新系列
不過因為尋找資料和構思之類的，就花了一個月以上的時間 :jcdragon-drool: 
不過我考察才知道，原來這些大部分都與西遊記有關聯的啊……

然後就在今天終於才完成可以放出來的程度（雖然只是其中四分之一而已）
由於是充當勾線和光影的練習，所以就先不去上色了（我才不是還想不到應該怎麼配色呢~） :jcdragon-@@: 
反正在這裡的就是這樣的目的為主的挑戰畫圖了~~ :jcdragon-tail-faster: 


新系列挑戰【四象的七曜星君】

四象神君……乃直逼【十二屬神】神格的，代表【東西南北四個方位】的【四個神君】
其旗下，各個都有七個獸型面孔象征七曜的，合計四方為【二十八禽星】

…………
………
……
四象之一的孟章神君，乃東方之位……東洋的灵兽
其正體為青藍之龍，五行主属木，代表的季节是春季，八卦主震
日周于天，一寒一暑，四时备成，万物毕改，摄提迁次，青龙移辰，谓之岁
其底下，則擁有忠心耿耿的【二十八禽星】其中一方的【七曜星君】


角木星君
又名天门星君，主象征地位為孟章神君之角……然而卻是与龍形象相似却是没有角的鱷魚模樣
看似豪邁性格又吊兒郎當的祂，卻是作為多凶的斗杀之首，也乃星君之中的戰力之首
以龍頭造型及可伸出龍角作為爪套的拳套為主要武器
曾與受命向西行的師徒四人中的大徒弟有些許交戰


亢金星君
又名庭庭星君，主象征地位為孟章神君之颈喉……可卻與角木星君相反地擁有引以為傲的巨角
龍種的祂，性格卻相對溫馴，幾乎不怎麼會發怒
以操弄腦袋般大的龍珠來施放術法
雖說祂可以為了大局而甘願挨疼，但祂還是對自己之前的巨角被開了洞而深留遺憾


氐土星君
又名天府星君，主象征地位為孟章神君之胸膛
其雖在這七曜星君中完全不擅於戰鬥，但卻擁有一頭豐富智慧的智囊
也擅長吹奏樂器，總是吹奏這龍頭模樣的橫笛來度日
喜好無束縛的生活……但這在現在似乎已經變成了一種遊蕩懶散的態度


房日星君
又名天驷星君，主象征地位為孟章神君之腹房……完全無法從外貌得知其本身的戰鬥能力
由於同為象征五脏之消化能力的緣故，祂擁有無比迅速的身手
尤其擅長翻弄兩把長矛
不過曾經有一次因為特殊事件，而向完全別於自己屬性的【屬神】借取力量，進而化為馬的模樣……這也造就了祂在人們信仰中有天馬模樣的認知


心月星君
又名天王星君，主象征地位為孟章神君之小腹……既為五臟之中的心臟的代表
其模樣乃擁有九尾的灰白狐，擅長變化術又喜好游戏人间，容易混入各種群體自由交流
但哪怕祂多麼與其他人混熟，祂的內心始終保持著只屬於自己的區域，就像是戴上了可以變化任何人的祂的面具一樣……
似乎是有過祂為此聽令下凡，並且變化身為前所未有的女帝的傳說


尾火星君
又名天鸡星君，主象征地位為孟章神君之尾根
其形象猶如火焰之中怒瞪的紅虎
雖性格不虚伪又不欺負弱小，但天性比較暴烈的祂，總是讓人有不恭迎於人，喜愛嗜血鬥爭的感覺
不過實際上祂只是個質朴善良又比較傾向拳頭解決問題的想法而已


箕水星君
又名天律星君，主象征地位為孟章神君之龙尾擺動所引發的疾風
其容貌為豹，但擁有與其冷酷的外貌不相稱的性格
以口舌搬弄是非，只是祂的處事態度
祂最喜歡看著由自己口舌造就的，被迫位於風暴中心的人物，享受著他們對此的苦惱，但也不至於就此棄之不管，適當時機還是會將其救助出來

----------


## 狼王白牙

噢！SoDragom 的角色設計真有滿滿的東方風格啊！
服飾配件構思花了一個月以上的時間是可信的，
但如果咱們「欣賞者」也花了同樣的時間去構思"如何回這貼子"就不好意思了 :wuffer_laugh: 

我喜歡以龍型與鱷魚型的角色設計，容易和東方元素聯想在一起。
另一方面因為加入了原創的個性設定，
就會有稍微的喜歡這個性，或不怎麼討喜的個性的差別了。 :lupe_good: 

喜歡戰力第一的鱷魚當然不只因為戰力，而是與個性有關。
曾與西遊的大徒弟交過手，而且使用拳爪武器不用術法或暗器，
這個性光明磊落的啊。 :penguin_em42: 

有智慧喜好樂器的狢，喜歡千變萬化的九尾，造型都不錯，
也算是牠們的生存之道。
不過會變化成被模仿的樣貌就有點擔心了，這技能防不勝防呢。 :狐狸冷汗: 

最不討喜的個性就是以口舌搬弄是非的豹子了。
即使牠會把受苦惱者救出，但一開始什麼都不要做不就好了？
牠拿著一手像是術士的配件，而頭上配件總會聯想到西方的醫生？

SoDragom 的設定複雜，作畫角色與服飾一體成型的樣子 
也許要思考一番，下次有機會想到更好的讚美詞。 :jcdragon-poke:

----------


## SoDragom

首先感謝你的回復~~

會選擇鱷魚是因為在很多資料里都是說是鱷魚的模樣
當然與大師兄有些過節也是一部分有提及
不過所以就稍微套用了

只要狐狸心智不變，祂的變化術是難以破解的

豹子的搬弄是非也是直接引用資料，說是龍尾所引起的疾風會帶來一些風浪，既凶……
不過祂的性格演習的話大概是這樣的狀況
你與女票出街，偶遇豹子
豹子：你和女票很恩愛哦？
你： :wuffer_laugh: 
豹子：話說我前幾天看到你與一個女性……
女票：什麼！？你竟然在外面偷吃！？
被女票打十幾分鐘
豹子：（緩慢地說）說起來，那好像是你的媽媽吧？我都快認不出她了。
你：……你怎麼不早點解釋清楚
豹子：畢竟我不怎麼認得她了嘛～抱歉啦～～
（內心OS：雖然我也想要解釋，畢竟出人命不大好……不過我看你被打的表情實在有趣，所以就不自覺……（愉悅）
………
……好吧，以下瞎編 :jcdragon-xp: 

豹子是比較偏術士地位就是了，不過比起西醫……我覺得更像詐欺師？

----------


## 峰峰

HI~SoDragom :jcdragon-hi: 

角木星君 看起來裝甲就很霸氣，很兇悍 龍鎧甲跟鱷魚意外滿搭的XD

亢金星君 祂自己之前的巨角有被開洞!!? 心腸真的好耶，開動能做甚麼WWW

氐土星君 完全不擅於戰鬥，擁有一頭豐富智慧的智囊<=看來他很會找方法偷懶(X
是因為浣熊的習性嗎XDD，不過感覺在關鍵時刻會拯救大家類型呢

房日星君 所以能變天馬模樣戰鬥力更強?!好特別的變化WWW 兔子感覺已經很猛，尤其是雙槍 :jcdragon-want: 

心月星君 我最喜歡這隻，喜歡能變換樣貌，不知道能力是不是也能一樣(百變怪X

尾火星君 跟角木星君應該會常打架，都是火爆性格XDD那把劍滿像閃電的，滿特別的武器耶 :jcdragon-want: 

箕水星君 原來喜歡看混亂場面的豹，口語能化做武器，看來不戰而勝是他能創造出來WWWW

SoDragom角色都設定滿豐富的，你能創出好幾個角色(感到羨慕WW
該不會哪天要大亂鬥吧XD感謝圖給我滿足感 :Very Happy:

----------


## SoDragom

角木星君 畢竟象征裡就是這麼一回事唄

亢金星君 頭角被開洞的事典是在西遊記裡，為了救孫悟空

氐土星君 關鍵時候的確是比較可靠的類型

房日星君 會變天馬是擁有一些地方的是說其身為天馬，所以就以這樣為設定

心月星君 差不多就是百變怪~~

尾火星君 火爆虎，不過武器其實那並非是閃電而是火焰……

箕水星君 本身就是喜歡搞混亂，是個雖然不是壞傢伙但性格卻很糟糕的豹噢

基本我目前的原創人物（龍生九子到現在）的世界觀都是共同的就是了~~~

----------

